# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Whitney Cummings digital twin

## Airicist

whitneycummings.com

youtube.com/whitneycummings

facebook.com/whitneycummings

twitter.com/whitneycummings

instagram.com/whitneycummings

----------


## Airicist

Playlist "Whitney Cummings’ Robot Gets Comedy Advice"

Playlist "Whitney Cummings' Robot talks with Chris D'Elia, Steve-O & Adam Devine"

----------


## Airicist

I put my new robot on a dating site - Whitney Cummings

Jul 30, 2019

"Whitney Cummings has a robot that looks just like her and it’s living its best life"

 July 31, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Whitney Cummings: comedy, robotics, neurology, and love | Artificial Intelligence (AI) Podcast

Dec 5, 2019




> Whitney Cummings is a stand-up comedian, actor, producer, writer, director, and the host of a new podcast called Good for You. Her most recent Netflix special features in part a robot, she affectionately named Bearclaw, that is designed to be visually a replica of Whitney. It's exciting for me to see one of my favorite comedians explore the social aspects of robotics and AI in our society. This conversation is part of the Artificial Intelligence podcast.

----------

